# What It Takes



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

We are excited to cover Aerosmith for our 5th project. We welcome two great local musicians; James (guitar) & Mike (vocals). Check us out at www.lexingtonlabband.com & follow us on twitter @lex_lab_band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP2m6Fjc4SI


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, you dudes are one awesome band. Please tell me someone is writing originals for you guys?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, too cool! Thanks for the tunes!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for being willing to give your time to listen…greatly appreciated! Hope all is good your way, your friend, dale.


----------

